# Birds of Prey: DC-Film mit Harley Quinn stellt Negativrekord auf



## AndreLinken (10. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Birds of Prey: DC-Film mit Harley Quinn stellt Negativrekord auf* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Birds of Prey: DC-Film mit Harley Quinn stellt Negativrekord auf*


----------



## Rabowke (10. Februar 2020)

SpOn war ja grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt und hat sogar ein paar positive Worte gefunden.


----------



## devilsreject (10. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube das Superhelden Thema wurde auch zur Genüge ausgelutscht. So wirkliche brachiale Filme waren das für mich persönlich allesamt nicht. Ok, die ersten 3 X-Men mochte ich wirklich gern, auch die Avenger Reihe hat mir Spaß bereitet, aber die Filme über einzelne Personen waren teilweise echt lahm. 

Am schlimmsten empfand ich den ständigen Reboot der Spiderman Geschichte hin zum jetzigen Hipster Boy. Auch Batman soll ja wieder Rebootet werden, keine Ahnung ich glaube das wir auch nichts, zumindest für mich.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Februar 2020)

devilsreject schrieb:


> [...]Am schlimmsten empfand ich den ständigen Reboot der Spiderman Geschichte hin zum jetzigen Hipster Boy. [...]


Bitte was?!  

Hipster-Boy?! Wer?! Tom Holland? Hipster?!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> SpOn war ja grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt und hat sogar ein paar positive Worte gefunden.



Naja, SpOn ist ja auch in seiner eigenen Bubble gefangen - allein schon durch den Cast ist da eine positive Bewertung (fast) unumgänglich.
Das ist so wie wenn das Handelsblatt einen generellen Kommentar zur Börse abgibt, der wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht negativ ausfallen.
Es ist inzwischen schon sehr selten, daß sich die "Profi" Kritiker mal ausgeglichen uneinig sind - da sind die zusammengefassten Kritiken entweder positiv oder negativ.
Da braucht es ein wenig Cohones, wenn man entgegen dem Strom eine Rezension verfassen will.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Februar 2020)

Hmm, kann ich eigentlich nicht bestätigen was SpOn und, den hier von dir unterstellten, SJW-Kram betrifft. 

Es gibt auch einige Dinge wo ich den SpOn-Kritiken zustimme, aber auch einige Dinge wo ich widersprechen muss ... aber vllt. bin ich ja auch in meiner Blase gefangen, kann ja sein.


----------



## schokoeis (10. Februar 2020)

Kommt immer öfters vor das die "Kritiker" und die Zuschauer meilenweit auseinander liegen. Schade eigentlich, ich find Margot Robbie ist ne super Schauspielerin. Beim Joker wars je eher umgedreht, das Publikum liebte den Film und die Kritiker hassten ihn


----------



## Phone (10. Februar 2020)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Superhelden Thema wurde auch zur Genüge ausgelutscht. So wirkliche brachiale Filme waren das für mich persönlich allesamt nicht. Ok, die ersten 3 X-Men mochte ich wirklich gern, auch die Avenger Reihe hat mir Spaß bereitet, aber die Filme über einzelne Personen waren teilweise echt lahm.
> 
> Am schlimmsten empfand ich den ständigen Reboot der Spiderman Geschichte hin zum jetzigen Hipster Boy. Auch Batman soll ja wieder Rebootet werden, keine Ahnung ich glaube das wir auch nichts, zumindest für mich.



Das liegt aber nicht daran das dieser Film einfach schlecht ist.
Eine Grund aus meiner Sicht ist, dass es keine einheitliche Konsistenz in den ganzen Filmen gibt, alle machen ihr eigenes Ding und das möge die meisten nicht.
Die ganzen Filme sind auch von Grund auf verschieden und man findet keine zusammenhänge obwohl man ja weiß das Spiel ja im selbem Universum..Nur in welchem..  (Ob die Filme für sich nun gut sind ist erstmal Banane)

Dann kann diese Figur wie sie hier dargestellt werden KEINEN Film füllen.
HQ hat hier nur in Kombination funktioniert aber alle waren begeistert von ihrer dürftigen Screentime (Im Verhältnis zu einem 2 std. Solofilm)
Dazu noch der Versuch auf Krampf einen auf "Frauenpower" zu machen....völlig daneben. 

Warum hat man nicht etwas mehr in Richtung Thriller / Psychothriller oder so gemacht. Wie Dr. Harleen Frances Quinzel zu Harley Quinn wird, wie sie vom Joker beeinflusst wurde etc.

Aus dem Grund hat Marvel bis jetzt auch keinen neuen Hulk Film mehr gemacht. Alleine Funktioniert diese Figur einfach nicht richtig in einem 2 std. Film aber die haben es wenigstens verstanden.
Jetzt wo es nicht mehr Hulk oder Banner gibt kann da aber was gezaubert werden.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte was?!
> 
> Hipster-Boy?! Wer?! Tom Holland? Hipster?!



Die wollen ja nun wieder Tobey Maguire einbeziehen...Kann es selber nicht glauben aber das wäre ein riesiger Fehler!


----------



## Cobar (10. Februar 2020)

Naja, ich war schon nach dem schrecklichen Suicide Squad der Meinung, dass ich so eine Harley Quinn nicht sehen muss, obwohl ich die Figur sehr mag.
Die Umsetzung passte für mich aber einfach nicht wirklich.
An Birds of Prey würde mich ehrlich gesagt Mary-Elizabeth Winstead mehr reizen als Margot Robbie, aber leider scheint Miss Winstead ja nur eine sehr begrenzte Screentime zu haben, soweit ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Die wollen ja nun wieder Tobey Maguire einbeziehen...Kann es selber nicht glauben aber das wäre ein riesiger Fehler!



Schlaftablette Maguire? Autsch...


----------



## Cobar (10. Februar 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Die wollen ja nun wieder Tobey Maguire einbeziehen...Kann es selber nicht glauben aber das wäre ein riesiger Fehler!



Tobey Maguire ist für mich noch immer der beste Spider-Man. Ich kann mit dem aktuellen Spider-Kiddie einfach nichts anfangen und Andrew Garfield fand ich auch nicht so wirklich spannend.
Mag aber auch einfach daran liegen, dass ich mit Maguire als Spider-Man aufgewachsen bin und mich deswegen am ehesten mit ihm identifizieren kann.

Es wurde übrigens nirgendwo gesagt, dass sie Maguire wieder mit einbeziehen wollen, sondern es ist im Gespräch, dass Sam Raimi (Regisseur der Spider-Man Filme, in denen Maguire mitgespielt hat) als Regisseur bei Dr. Strange 2 engagiert werden soll.
Aber selbst das ist bisher wohl nur ein Gerücht, mehr gibt es dazu nicht und das sollte man mMn schon trennen von "die bringen Maguire zurück".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2020)

So sehr ich Maguire und seinen Spider-Man liebe, ich würde mir keinerlei Hoffnung machen. Er hat sich zuletzt als Schauspieler sehr rar gemacht und ist lieber unter die Produzenten gegangen. Außerdem ist er mit Mitte 40 schlicht zu alt für ein Peter Parker-Comeback.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, kann ich eigentlich nicht bestätigen was SpOn und, den hier von dir unterstellten, SJW-Kram betrifft.


Ich habe nichts von SJW geschrieben..., aber ich verstehe die automatische Abwehrhaltung, ist ja jetzt kein exotischer Begriff hier. 
Es ist aber bekannt, daß SpOn zumindest eine progressiv feministische Einstellung hat...was auch nicht gleich SJW bedeutet, aber auf eine grundpositive Haltung zu einem All-Female Cast wohl schließen läßt.



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber vllt. bin ich ja auch in meiner Blase gefangen, kann ja sein.


Wer, in jeglicher Form, ist das eigentlich denn nicht?


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (10. Februar 2020)

Immer wieder erstaunlich, DC hat ein paar unglaubliche Charaktere wirklich gute Schurken und ein paar fast schon brilliante Storylines (man erinnere sich nur an Dr.Light - Elastoman und den darauffolgenden Konflikt innerhalb der Liga)

Und trotzdem sind alle DC Filme grauenerregend bis unerträglich (abgesehen von The Dark Knight, was aber nicht zwangsläufig am Film lag).


----------



## Tori1 (10. Februar 2020)

Der Film war von Anfang an ein Charakterausverkauf nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der feministische Unterton macht es auch nicht gerade besser.


----------



## Worrel (10. Februar 2020)

Das hier wäre mal ein Szenario für einen guten Harley Film: https://imgur.com/gallery/9qRg0


----------



## Worrel (10. Februar 2020)

Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem sind alle DC Filme grauenerregend bis unerträglich (abgesehen von The Dark Knight, was aber nicht zwangsläufig am Film lag).


Also Wonder Woman fand ich ziemlich klasse, Man of Steel eigentlich auch gut und den Batman vs Superman bis auf ein paar Aussetzer gut brauchbar. Selbst Suicide Squad ist abgesehen vom Joker und dem Harley Kostüm (Why?) eigentlich ein guter durchschnittlicher Film. 
OK, Justice League hingegen ... vielleicht hat der Snyder Cut ja noch was zu bieten, falls der mal rauskommt.
Von dem "Bad Girls lassen die Sau raus" Film verspreche ich mir vom Trailer her ja nix, aber wenn's mal irgendwo 4free läuft, werd ich's mir wohl mal anschauen.


----------



## Alreech (10. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> SpOn war ja grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt und hat sogar ein paar positive Worte gefunden.


Arbeitet Claas Relotius jetzt als Filmkritiker ? 

IMHO war der Spiegel noch nie für seine guten Filmkritiken bekannt... und in den letzten Jahren hat er sich auch in anderen Bereichen die Bezeichnung "ehemaliges Nachrichtenmagazin" mehr als nur verdient...


----------



## Alreech (10. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also Wonder Woman fand ich ziemlich klasse, Man of Steel eigentlich auch gut und den Batman vs Superman bis auf ein paar Aussetzer gut brauchbar. Selbst Suicide Squad ist abgesehen vom Joker und dem Harley Kostüm (Why?) eigentlich ein guter durchschnittlicher Film.
> OK, Justice League hingegen ... vielleicht hat der Snyder Cut ja noch was zu bieten, falls der mal rauskommt.
> Von dem "Bad Girls lassen die Sau raus" Film verspreche ich mir vom Trailer her ja nix, aber wenn's mal irgendwo 4free läuft, werd ich's mir wohl mal anschauen.



Suicide Squad ist unterschätzt, selbst Will Smith liefert darin gute Arbeit ab.
Margot Robbie hat allerdings allen anderen die Show gestohlen.
Die meisten Superheldenfilmen stehen und fallen IMHO mit dem Gegenspieler, und der war in Suiced Squad Amanda Waller 

Ich werde mir morgen den Birds of Prey auf Englisch anschauen, mal sehen wie mies er wirklich ist.
Das "Frauenpower gegen böse Männer" Thema stört mich nicht mal, das ist bei dem Setting mit weiblichen Superhelden + Harley mehr oder weniger zwingend.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Februar 2020)

Flop mit Ansage. Suicide Squad war nur wegen Will Smith nicht komplett für Allerwertesten. Margot Robbie als Harley Quinn brauche ich jetzt nicht nicht noch in einer Konstellation sehen, in die sie noch weniger reinpasst.


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> SpOn war ja grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt und hat sogar ein paar positive Worte gefunden.



das Problem ist nur: die Spoilern in ihren Kritiken


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube den Film wollte einfach kaum jemand. Auf Suicide Squad waren alle gespannt, dann aber sehr enttäuscht. 
Das wirkt bei einem (Fast-)Sequel eben nach. Abgesehen davon fand ich das Marketing auch nicht so toll, die Trailer haben mich jetzt wirklich nicht gereizt. 
DC hatte bislang meistens einfach kein wirklich gutes Händchen für die Superhelden-Filme.


----------



## ichmusssagen (10. Februar 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Dann kann diese Figur wie sie hier dargestellt werden KEINEN Film füllen.
> HQ hat hier nur in Kombination funktioniert aber alle waren begeistert von ihrer dürftigen Screentime (Im Verhältnis zu einem 2 std. Solofilm)
> Dazu noch der Versuch auf Krampf einen auf "Frauenpower" zu machen....völlig daneben.
> 
> Warum hat man nicht etwas mehr in Richtung Thriller / Psychothriller oder so gemacht. Wie Dr. Harleen Frances Quinzel zu Harley Quinn wird, wie sie vom Joker beeinflusst wurde etc.



Das sehe ich ähnlich, man hat sich mit der Umgestaltung von HQ auch vertan. "Less Male-Gazey" sollte sie werden. Ich wage mal die These, dass aber genau dieser Aspekt sie in Suicide Squad beliebt gemacht hat.


----------



## Cherub1m (10. Februar 2020)

ich fand Suicide Squad schon sehr trashig mit Facepalm Elementen. Ich brauch echt nicht noch einen von diesen "Frauenpower wir brauchen keine Männer wir sind so toll!" - Filmen. Außerdem was Ewan Mcgregor da in jedem Interview von sich lässt von wegen er findet es so toll in einem Feministinnen Film zu sein der die böse patriarchy bekämpft... Würg! Wäre der Film mehr in die Psycho Schiene wie Joker gegangen, dann hätte ich ihn mir angesehen, aber hab keine Lust mehr irgendeine Agenda eingeimpft zu bekommen, ich will einfach nur einen guten Film sehen.


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2020)

Ich find das ja eigentlich immer Süß wie die Alte Weiße Männer hier was von Agenda und SJW Blubbern

Man merkt halt echt wie hängen geblieben die sind da denen 3 Wichtige Sachen nicht mal auffallen:
1. gibt es so Filme schon lange und wenn man tut dass das jetzt neu sei zeigt man nur das man keine Ahnung hat und auch nur so 40 Jahre zu spät kommt
2. gibt es mehr als Genügend andere Filme und es wirkt halt schon Rückständig so zu tun als würde man was weggenommen bekommen wenn andere was zusätzlich kriegen
3. man doch eigentlich eher seine Alte Weiße Mann Agenda fährt und ein Weltbild das schon in den sechziger Jahren Out war propagandiert in dem man sein Parolen fährt wo nur Bild Leser zustimmen

aber naja, was will man erwarten von Leuten die nur sowas Faseln können anstatt sich über den Film zu unterhalten und sich dann wundern wenn man die Ecke ausspricht in die man sich mal wieder selbst gestellt hat


----------



## zukolada (10. Februar 2020)

@Enisra an dem Mißerfolg des Films siehst du, dass du mit deinem kompletten Text falsch liegst.
Würden deine 3 Punkte stimmen würden, wäre der Film nicht komplett an die Wand gefahren worden. Oder nicht?

Ich verstehe ja Leute, die immer einen heute auf "Frauenpower, Gendertoilette und Männer sind Schwächlinge" machen. Aber dieser Film ist der nächste Beweis, dass es Bereiche gibt, wo es einfach nur noch lächerlich ist und ebenso des öfteren nur noch nervt.

Wenn du Ahnung von DC Comics hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass die Ur-Version dieser Story kein feministischer, emanzipations- Schwachsinn ist und war. Und DAS ist das Problem.

NEUE Filme, NEUE Serien usw. sind mit Frauenpower etc. so erfolgreich weil sie NEU sind. Und deshalb auch Spaß machen. Aber niemand kann es gebrauchen, wenn alte Helden oder Comics "angepasst" werden. Dafür kann es gerne neue geben.

Keiner will nach Harrison Ford ne weibliche Indiana Jones. Dafür gab es Tomb Raider. Niemand will ne Frauenversion von Ghostbusters, weil die Männerversion kult ist.

Ich will auch keinen männlichen Tomb Raider oder einen männlichen Ghost of the Shell Schauspieler. Oder ne männliche Version von 3 Engel für Charlie... Das will kein Mensch... Usw.

Und NUR DARUM geht es. Man sollte Dinge in Bereichen lassen wie sie die Leute immer geliebt haben. Ob da nun eine Frau von Anfang dabei war oder Männer.

Ich weiß, viele Feministinnen möchten unbedingt, dass die Frauen als unbesiegbare Rambos mit einem IQ von 160 überall dargestellt werden und im Gegenzug die Männer als Weicheier und Schlappschwä.ze.

Doch der Großteil, der klar denkenden Menschen wollen einfach nur eine tatsächliche Gleichberechtigung und kein Umdrehen der 50er Jahre. Denn wenn Männer jetzt überall wie Primaten dargestellt werden (zb. in jeder zweiten Werbung), dann gehen wir ins Jahr 1950 umgekehrt zurück, aber nicht in eine Zeit der echten Gleichberechtigung.

Und deine rassistischen Äusserungen bzgl. "Alte weiße Mann" in eine "Ecke" stellen, zeigt wie du anscheinend tickst. Man sollte bei knapp 32.000 Beiträgen doch erwarten können, dass in deinen Posts konstruktives drinsteht. Aber das war mal völlig ein Satz mit X.


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (10. Februar 2020)

Mal eine Meinung von jemanden der den Film gesehen hat.
Birds of Prey ist nicht so schlimm wie Suicide Squad. Er ist teilweise witzig, aber für meinen Geschmack noch zu wenig. Ab und an haut dann die DC Düsternis rein, aber das mögen ja einige. Ewan McGregor versucht sich als Comic-Bösewicht und ist leider der Schwachpunkt des Films. Dafür ist die Action erstaunlich gut, abwechslungsreich und witzig - das hatte ich eher weniger erwartet. Er hat ein ganz klein wenig versucht bei Deadpool zu klauen. Durchbrechung der 4. Wand usw.

Mein Fazit: So schlimm war der Film auch nicht und wenn man wie meine Frau ein wenig vorglüht - ich hab leider den kürzeren Strohhalm gezogen und musste fahren - dann kann man sich durchaus auch ein wenig mehr amüsieren. Sicher was für Netflix und Co.


----------



## Tomrok (10. Februar 2020)

Meines Erachtens wird mit dem Film teilweise die falsche Zielgruppe angesprochen. Man versucht "ältere" Comicfans mit hübschen Frauen aber einer hohen Gewaltgrad zu locken. Bei uns läuft der Film ab 16 - Ich kenne aus der Verwandtschaft viele jüngere Mädels die gerne rein gehen würden, aber nicht dürfen...


----------



## schokoeis (10. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> blubb



Here we go


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Here we go



Punkt 4.
Alte Weiße Männer haben nichts intelligentes bei zutragen und glaube das wären Argumente



zukolada schrieb:


> Und deine rassistischen Äusserungen bzgl. "Alte weiße Mann" in eine "Ecke" stellen, zeigt wie du anscheinend tickst. Man sollte bei knapp 32.000 Beiträgen doch erwarten können, dass in deinen Posts konstruktives drinsteht. Aber das war mal völlig ein Satz mit X.



von SJW und Agenda Faseln und behaupten Alte Weiße Männer wäre Rassisitisch, immer wieder Süß wie Leicht die sich triggern lassen, trifft halt immer einen Nerv bei so Boomern
Aber schön wenn man zugibt eine der Rücksichtslosen Kasper zu sein die niemand leiden kann, und bevor anderen vorwirfst nicht Konstruktiv zu sein, erklär doch erstmal was so falsch ist
Abgesehen davon weiß ich auch nicht was der Schwachsinn mit Indiana Jones soll oder wie man auch nur Ansatzweise da drauf kommen soll


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2020)

zukolada schrieb:


> Wenn du Ahnung von DC Comics hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass die Ur-Version dieser Story kein feministischer, emanzipations- Schwachsinn ist und war. Und DAS ist das Problem.
> 
> NEUE Filme, NEUE Serien usw. sind mit Frauenpower etc. so erfolgreich weil sie NEU sind. Und deshalb auch Spaß machen. Aber niemand kann es gebrauchen, wenn alte Helden oder Comics "angepasst" werden. Dafür kann es gerne neue geben.


 Da glaubst also ernsthaft, dass die große Masse an Leuten - und die Masse ist ja wichtig für das Einspielergebnis - die Comics gut kennt UND verlangt, dass sie ziemlich genau (vlt mit ein paar Modernisierungen) umgesetzt werden, und weil es hier anders war, startete der Film nicht besonders gut? Das halte ich echt für sehr weit hergeholt. Allein schon weil die meisten ja den Film "ungespoilert" sehen wollen, d.h. die können sich gar nicht sicher sein, was sie erwartet, außer sie lassen sich schon ein Stück weit spoilern.

Ich denke viel eher, dass es einfach zu viele "Superhelden"-Filme sind, die inzwischen auf den Markt kommen, dann ist der Film ja auch kein Superheldenfilm für Kids, da fallen also eine Menge Leute als Zielgruppe weg (auch viele Eltern, die entweder mit Kind oder gar nicht ins Kino gehen), dazu noch das Oscar-Wochenende, wo Kinogänger sicher noch abwarten, ob sie nicht lieber am kommenden Wochenende einen der Gewinnerfilme schauen, UND dann wäre da noch die Frage, wie gut denn in Zeiten von Netflix&co Filme im Kino ganz allgemein starten, um sie als Erfolg zu werten.

Richtige Knaller haben 60-70 Mio und mehr in Woche 1, aber AFAIK sind 30-40 Mio auch nicht so ganz schlecht, wie es sich vlt. anhört. Es wurde halt mehr erwartet, das ist vor allem der Punkt. Die Produktionskosten sind ja quasi schon drin, und das am ersten Wochenende. 




> Keiner will nach Harrison Ford ne weibliche Indiana Jones. Dafür gab es Tomb Raider. Niemand will ne Frauenversion von Ghostbusters, weil die Männerversion kult ist.
> 
> Ich will auch keinen männlichen Tomb Raider oder einen männlichen Ghost of the Shell Schauspieler. Oder ne männliche Version von 3 Engel für Charlie... Das will kein Mensch... Usw.


 Dieser Hinweis ist aber nun echt komplett am Thema vorbei. Hier geht es um eine moderne Version von Harley, nicht um darum, dass Jonah Hill den schwulen, exzentrischen und durchgeknallten Liebhaber von Joker namens "Hairy Quinn" spielt...  oder gar dass Antonio Banderas "den" Quinn spielt, und Halle Barry ist "Die Jokerette"... 




> Und NUR DARUM geht es. Man sollte Dinge in Bereichen lassen wie sie die Leute immer geliebt haben. Ob da nun eine Frau von Anfang dabei war oder Männer.


 Dann musst du an sich jeden Batman seit der ulkigen 60er-Jahre Serie verteufeln, denn in jeder Batman-Darsteller stellte Batman wieder anders und stetig moderner dar, auch weil der Film eben tendenziell eher in unserer jeweiligen Gegenwart spielen sollte.

Nee, also ICH finde: Solange man nicht verkündet, einen Comic 1:1 verfilmen zu wollen, sollen die Filmemacher sich doch ruhig was neues überlegen - warum denn nicht? Solange man es nicht komplett ab Absurdum führt, finde ich das auch extrem interessant, einzelne Rollen zu stärken oder zu schwächen oder TEILWEISE auch Geschlechter und Hautfarben zu ändern. Es wäre einfach nur schwachsinnig, wenn in einem Batman, der heute spielt, die Frauen zum Großteil emsige Heimchen sind, die nur drauf warten, dass der Mann abends nach Hause kommt, und in den Büros arbeiten fast nur Männer bis auf ein paar hübsche Tippsen, und nen Schwarzen sieht man maximal als Mülleimer-Ausleerer, der - wenn er befördert wird - vlt auch den Wagen mit der Post für die Angestellten schieben darf... nee, so was wäre echt totaler Schwachsinn, WENN der Film heute spielen soll. Soll er in der 50er/60er-Jahren spielen, wäre es wiederum authentisch. Aber ansonsten dürfen die "wichtigen" Jobs in einem Film nicht nur von weißen Männsbildern gespielt werden, da darf ruhig der Millionär, der im Comic ein weißer Ire war, auch mal ein schwarzer Brasilianer sein, oder ein wichtiger Lieutenant von Com.Gordon eine Frau - AUSSER es war für die Story total wichtig, dass der Typ Ire ist und der Gordon-Untergebene ein Mann.

Ich lasse so was auf mich zukommen, wenn ein Film, der auf einem Comic BASIERT (und mehr isses ja nicht), von einem modernen Autorenteam und Regisseur übernommen wird, und hör mir das negative Geschwafel im Vorfeld erst gar nicht an, ebenso wenig wie Lobeshymnen. Denn wenn man das macht, dann überbewertet man jede Szene. zb bei Cpt Marvel hab ich vorher gehört, er soll ach so feministisch sein. Blödsinn, das war ein ganz normaler Superheldenfilm, nur dass "der" Held halt eine Frau war und es NATÜRLICH auch manchmal einen kleinen Spruch "starke Frau" gab - warum auch nicht? Das wird bei männlichen Helden ja auch gemacht. Trotzdem hab ich den ganzen Film über auf irgendwas "feministisches" gewartet, das war richtig nervig... aber es kam nix, außer man hat immer noch eine Weltansicht von 1950 und meint zB der Rat zur Tochter, dass auch sie alles erreichen könne, sei "Feminismus"...


----------



## Haehnchen81 (11. Februar 2020)

Was denn nun für ein Negativrekord? Wieso ist das jetzt ein "Rekord" wenn er am schlechtesten von den bisherigen DC Filmen der letzten Jahre startete? Also erstmal, soviele Filme sind das gar nicht. Bisher gerade mal 7, das hier ist der 8te... irgendwie albern da jetzt von irgendwelchen "Rekorden" zu reden...

ansonsten, ja man hat sich wohl etwas mehr erwartet... aber zum Vergleich, man ist in etwa so gestartet wie Shazam und der hat am Ende über 350 mio weltweit eingespielt...  das könnte Birds of Prey also auch packen, bei etwas mehr als 80 mio Budget wäre das doch ein akzeptables einspielergebnis. 

Ansonsten... die Trailer waren kacke, mit Harley Quinn hat das sowieso nichts zu tun was Margot Robbie da so abliefert, war auch schon in Suicide Squad so... im übrigen trifft das qausi auf alle anderen Figuren genauso zu... ist aber auch wohl nicht so schlimm, da diese Figuren sowieso kaum jemand wirklich kennt. Bei den meisten hört das Wissen in Sachen Comics mit Superman, Spider-Man und Batman auf. 

Egal, die Trailer verraten aussreichend das es sich hier um einen Murks Film handelt, keine chance da sich mir den angucke und dafür auch nur einen Cent bezahle... irgendwann im Free-TV vllt mal, oder per Streaming wenn grad mal wieder das entsprechende Abo läuft... (je nachdem wo der Film dann zu sehen ist)


----------



## schokoeis (11. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> bla



Wenn hier jemand getriggert ist dann doch du. Aber mach gern weiter, ich amüsier mich köstlich.


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2020)

Enisra verurteilt andere und dabei kommt selbst nichts als verallgemeinernde Schubladenmeldungen, ala "... alte weiße Männer sind dumm ..."




Suicide Squad fand ich eigentlich nicht schlecht - der hat mich sogar ziemlich gut unterhalten.
Birds of Prey werd ich mir dann Mal auf Prime / Netflix reinziehen. Bin mir aber Recht sicher, das wird wieder gute Popcorn Unterhaltung (kenne bisher nur den Trailer und hab mir auch keine Kritiken durchgelesen)

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Enisra verurteilt andere und dabei kommt selbst nichts als verallgemeinernde Schubladenmeldungen, ala "... alte weiße Männer sind dumm ..."



klar Purzel
ich mach das, die Trolle die ihre Kampfbegriffe wie SJW raushauen machen das garnicht
Eure Welt muss schön sein


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> klar Purzel
> ich mach das, die Trolle die ihre Kampfbegriffe wie SJW raushauen machen das garnicht
> Eure Welt muss schön sein


Ich denke eher, deine Welt muss so schön sein.
Die einen machens, also mach ich es auch .. super Argument. Und ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass du halt eine komplette Bevölkerungsgruppe in eine Schublade steckst 

Solltest vlt Mal ein bissl drüber nachdenken.

Scheinst auch nicht auszukommen, ohne andere irgendwelche Namen zu nennen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoticDad (11. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> klar Purzel
> ich mach das, die Trolle die ihre Kampfbegriffe wie SJW raushauen machen das garnicht
> Eure Welt muss schön sein



Also so wie ich das sehe sind die SJW und Anti-SJW sich so ähnlich, das sie eh schon wieder fast das gleiche sind. Insofern könnt ihr euch alle die Hände reichen.  Immer diese Verallgemeinerungen, es ist einfach furchtbar. Zum Glück sind das derzeit noch Randgruppen die zwar wenige sind aber dafür umso lauter poltern.


----------



## Cobar (11. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das hier wäre mal ein Szenario für einen guten Harley Film: https://imgur.com/gallery/9qRg0


Das wäre wirklich mal eine gute Geschichte, die zeigen könnte, wie verdreht, manipulativ und sadistisch der Joker sein kann.
Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass man je so einen Film sehen wird, advor hat DC zu große Angst und in der heutigen Zeit hast du dann auch gleich die SJW-Fraktion vor der Tür stehen.
"Wieso wird da eine Frau geschlagen? Wieso wird sie so schwach und zerbrechlich dargestellt und dann soll sie auch noch ihren Peiniger lieben? Das geht ja mal gar nicht. Shitstorm incoming!"
Absolut ätzend, aber sowas verhindert teils einfach nur richtig gute Stories.



Worrel schrieb:


> Also Wonder Woman fand ich ziemlich klasse, Man of Steel eigentlich auch gut und den Batman vs Superman bis auf ein paar Aussetzer gut brauchbar. Selbst Suicide Squad ist abgesehen vom Joker und dem Harley Kostüm (Why?) eigentlich ein guter durchschnittlicher Film.
> OK, Justice League hingegen ... vielleicht hat der Snyder Cut ja noch was zu bieten, falls der mal rauskommt.
> Von dem "Bad Girls lassen die Sau raus" Film verspreche ich mir vom Trailer her ja nix, aber wenn's mal irgendwo 4free läuft, werd ich's mir wohl mal anschauen.


Das Harley Kostüm fand ich so mit das schlechteste am Film, aber wollen wir doch mal nicht Killer Croc... ähm... Ich meine natürlich den dicken Mann mit der starken Schuppenflechte und dem Überbiss vergessen.
DAS war für mich das allerschlimmste am Film. Wie kann man einen Charakter nur so extrem verhunzen???



Alreech schrieb:


> Suicide Squad ist unterschätzt, selbst Will Smith liefert darin gute Arbeit ab.
> Margot Robbie hat allerdings allen anderen die Show gestohlen.


Wie das? Weil sie einmal im BH zu sehen war?
Das ist meiner Ansicht nach auch schon das einzig Gute, das sie zum Film beigetragen hat und wohl auch der Grund, warum sie so viele als Harley Quinn gut finden.
Für meinen Geschmack passte diese Harley überhaupt nicht und auch das Kostüm fand ich schon schrecklich, aber man muss den Leuten ja auch was geben für die nächste Karnevals-/Halloweenfeier...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist man bei Warner schon so verzweifelt dass fix eine Filmtiteländerung her muss:

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18529544.html

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Ansicht nach auch schon das einzig Gute, das sie zum Film beigetragen hat und wohl auch der Grund, warum sie so viele als Harley Quinn gut finden.
> Für meinen Geschmack passte diese Harley überhaupt nicht und auch das Kostüm fand ich schon schrecklich, aber man muss den Leuten ja auch was geben für die nächste Karnevals-/Halloweenfeier...


Ich fand, sie hat die Harley genau mit dem richtigen Maß an Naivität, Quirligkeit und Anarchie gespielt, die diese Figur in dem Stadium ihrer Geschichte ausmachen. Nur das Kostüm war das falsche.

Und wieso sollte man das Original Kostüm Konzept nicht für Karneval verwenden können ...?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobar (11. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich fand, sie hat die Harley genau mit dem richtigen Maß an Naivität, Quirligkeit und Anarchie gespielt, die diese Figur in dem Stadium ihrer Geschichte ausmachen. Nur das Kostüm war das falsche.
> 
> Und wieso sollte man das Original Kostüm Konzept nicht für Karneval verwenden können ...?



Natürlich kann man das Originalkostüm auch nutzen, aber das Kostüm aus Suicide Squad zeigt halt mehr und ist "niedlicher".
Außerdem behaupte ich mal, dass 90% der Zuschauerinnen von Suicide Squad das Originalkostüm überhaupt nicht kennen, sondern nur dieses "ich bin ein freches Mädchen mit Daddy Issues" Kostüm aus Suicide Squad.


----------



## SOTColossus (11. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist man bei Warner schon so verzweifelt dass fix eine Filmtiteländerung her muss:
> 
> "Birds Of Prey" bekommt neuen Titel: Wird Harley Quinn so mehr Zuschauer ins Kino locken? - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Emanzipation im Titel ist auch denkbar ungünstig. Da rollen viele Männer schon mit den Augen, auch wenn sie grundsätzlich gar nichts dagegen haben und Filme mit starken Frauen wie Kill Bill etc. sehr gerne schauen. Margot Robbie ist meiner Meinung nach eine der hübschesten Schauspielerinnen unserer Zeit und auch noch talentiert dazu. Man hätte den Film ganz anders aufbauen und sie viel mehr herausheben müssen. Mit trashigen Superheldenfilmen inklusive übertriebener/überzeichneter Action und billigen Sprüchen sowie künstlich aufgesetzer Frauenpower holt man keinen ab. Das ist auch eine Verschwendung von Robies Talent.


----------



## AlBundyFan (11. Februar 2020)

irgendwie verstehe ich das bei filmen nicht - der film wird doch ziemlich sicher mehr einspielen als er gekostet hat.

bei einem finanzprodukt das inenrhalb von 2 jahren ein paar prozent abwirft spricht man schon von erfolg aber bei filmen muß man schon das 2-3 fache einnehmen damit man von "erfolg" spricht als er gekostet hat.

würde man in der finanzwelt so denken wären fast alle finanzprodukte unverkäuflich weil keines so eine hohe rendite abwirft.


----------



## Cobar (11. Februar 2020)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich das bei filmen nicht - der film wird doch ziemlich sicher mehr einspielen als er gekostet hat.
> 
> bei einem finanzprodukt das inenrhalb von 2 jahren ein paar prozent abwirft spricht man schon von erfolg aber bei filmen muß man schon das 2-3 fache einnehmen damit man von "erfolg" spricht als er gekostet hat.
> 
> würde man in der finanzwelt so denken wären fast alle finanzprodukte unverkäuflich weil keines so eine hohe rendite abwirft.



Hier wird vergleichen, wie viel die anderen Filme im gleichen Zeitraum (erstes Wochenende nach Release) eingespielt haben.
Wenn einer da weit schlechter ist, kann man schon davon sprechen, dass er wohl in dieser Hinsicht ein Misserfolg ist.
Dass der Film insgesamt nichts einspielen wird, steht doch überhaupt nicht zur Debatte und da bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie du, dass er zumindest seine Kosten einspielen wird.


----------



## -JB- (11. Februar 2020)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich das bei filmen nicht - der film wird doch ziemlich sicher mehr einspielen als er gekostet hat.
> 
> bei einem finanzprodukt das inenrhalb von 2 jahren ein paar prozent abwirft spricht man schon von erfolg aber bei filmen muß man schon das 2-3 fache einnehmen damit man von "erfolg" spricht als er gekostet hat.
> 
> würde man in der finanzwelt so denken wären fast alle finanzprodukte unverkäuflich weil keines so eine hohe rendite abwirft.



Guter Punkt. Das liegt soweit ich weiß aber daran, dass neben den Produktionskosten noch Marketing- und Overheadkosten dazukommen, außerdem bekommen die Kinos ja noch einen guten Teil der Einnahmen. Dann noch Steuern und so weiter. 

Ich habe mal gehört, dass ein Film die Produktionskosten mindestens um Faktor 2-3 einspielen muss, um am Ende profitabel für die Produzenten zu sein. Ganz sicher bin ich aber auch nicht, vielleicht hat da jemand was Genaueres.


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2020)

-JB- schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gehört, dass ein Film die Produktionskosten mindestens um Faktor 2-3 einspielen muss, um am Ende profitabel für die Produzenten zu sein.


"profitabel" = er kann sich einen neuen Swimmingpool mit Goldrand, Marmorstufen und Platingeländer mit eingelassenen Diamanten leisten?


----------



## SOTColossus (11. Februar 2020)

-JB- schrieb:


> Guter Punkt. Das liegt soweit ich weiß aber daran, dass neben den Produktionskosten noch Marketing- und Overheadkosten dazukommen, außerdem bekommen die Kinos ja noch einen guten Teil der Einnahmen. Dann noch Steuern und so weiter.
> 
> Ich habe mal gehört, dass ein Film die Produktionskosten mindestens um Faktor 2-3 einspielen muss, um am Ende profitabel für die Produzenten zu sein. Ganz sicher bin ich aber auch nicht, vielleicht hat da jemand was Genaueres.



Einspielen klingt für mich auch wie Umsatz und der ist natürlich kein Gewinn. Produktionskosten mal 2-3 halte ich für realistisch.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> "profitabel" = er kann sich einen neuen Swimmingpool mit Goldrand, Marmorstufen und Platingeländer mit eingelassenen Diamanten leisten?



Weniger aber die Löhne der Darsteller, CGI-Effekte etc. kosten Kohle. Auf die reinen Produktionskosten kommen dann noch mal je nach Film ca. 100% Marketingkosten on Top. Und natürlich ist ein Filmstudio daran interessiert, daß das Projekt einen Gewinn erwirtschaftet und kein durchlaufender Posten ist oder gar Miese macht. Von daher sind so roundabout 300% Einnahmen in Relation zu den Produktionskosten mal als Benchmark für erfolgreich genannt worden.

Natürlich wird es bei den steigenden Kosten und dem großen Filmangebot immer schwieriger dies auch zu erreichen.


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weniger aber die Löhne der Darsteller, CGI-Effekte etc. kosten Kohle. Auf die reinen Produktionskosten kommen dann noch mal je nach Film ca. 100% Marketingkosten on Top.


Weshalb es auch keinen Sinn macht , die puren Produktionskosten gegen die Einnahmen aufzurechnen.

In der News Quelle wird übrigens ein Budget(!) von $84,500,000 genannt. Da sind die $33,010,017 natürlich noch weit von entfernt.
Weltweit sieht das aber schon anders aus. Da sind wir jetzt schon bei $79,510,017.

=> der Film wird alleine an den Kinokassen ein Plus machen. Von der Heimkino Auswertung mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weshalb es auch keinen Sinn macht , die puren Produktionskosten gegen die Einnahmen aufzurechnen.
> 
> In der News Quelle wird übrigens ein Budget(!) von $84,500,000 genannt. Da sind die $33,010,017 natürlich noch weit von entfernt.
> Weltweit sieht das aber schon anders aus. Da sind wir jetzt schon bei $79,510,017.
> ...


Der Film wird gewiss in die Gewinnspur kommen, auch weil er verhältnismäßig günstig (unter 100 Mio.) produziert wurde.
Nur wird das die Produzenten trotzdem nicht in Jubelstimmung bringen weil man sich wohl (mindestens) ähnliche Zählen wie bei "Suicide Squad" erhofft, wenn nicht sogar ein Megaergebnis wie "Joker" erträumt hat.

Man muss den Tatsachen ins Auge sehen:
Anders als bei Disneys/Marvels MCU-Blockbustern sind DC-Verfilmungen weiterhin kein automatischer Garant für Boxoffice-Erfolge, auch wenn Wonder Woman, Aquaman und eben zuletzt Joker zeigen konnten dass da durchaus was gehen kann.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1664917803 (11. Februar 2020)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich das bei filmen nicht - der film wird doch ziemlich sicher mehr einspielen als er gekostet hat.
> 
> bei einem finanzprodukt das inenrhalb von 2 jahren ein paar prozent abwirft spricht man schon von erfolg aber bei filmen muß man schon das 2-3 fache einnehmen damit man von "erfolg" spricht als er gekostet hat.
> 
> würde man in der finanzwelt so denken wären fast alle finanzprodukte unverkäuflich weil keines so eine hohe rendite abwirft.



Neben den von anderen Kommentaren hier schon aufgeführten Punkten, wurde hier einer vergessen:
Die Filmeinnahmen eines Studios stehen für sich nicht wirklich alleine, sondern sind eine Art Mischkalkulation.
Blockbuster sind eine Art Einnahmegaranten, die andere Projekte letztenendes querfinanzieren und das Studio absichern.
Auf einen äußerst erfolgreichen Film, kommt halt auch ein - gemein ausgedrückt - Stapel an Direct-to-Video Filmen die auf dem Grabbeltisch liegen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (11. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hier geht es um eine moderne Version von Harley, nicht um darum, dass Jonah Hill den schwulen, exzentrischen und durchgeknallten Liebhaber von Joker namens "Hairy Quinn" spielt...



Ich glaub den würde ich schon aus reiner Neugier anschauen.


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2020)

Es gibt durchaus interessante Varianten altbekannter Geschichten. Wie zB die Paralleluniversum-Batman-Origin Version, in der Bruce Wayne hinter dem Theater getötet wird, sein Vater daraufhin zu Batman und seine Mutter zum Joker wird, weil sie durch den Verlust ihres Sohnes wahnsinnig geworden ist.

Oftmals steckt hinter einem Genderswap-Reload jedoch schlicht _"komm, wir machen das jetzt mal mit ner Frau statt nem Mann." _
Ende der künstlerischen Vision.


----------



## Cherub1m (11. Februar 2020)

Enisra du bist echt so toll und überlegen, erst trollen und dann kannst du über diese getriggerten in deiner Überheblichkeit lachen.  Du bist so gut! Nein einfach nur peinlich, jede Diskussion mit dir endet einfach nur in Trash.


----------



## Phone (11. Februar 2020)

Cherub1m schrieb:


> Enisra du bist echt so toll und überlegen, erst trollen und dann kannst du über diese getriggerten in deiner Überheblichkeit lachen.  Du bist so gut! Nein einfach nur peinlich, jede Diskussion mit dir endet einfach nur in Trash.



Warum gehst du überhaupt auf den Schwachsinn ein xD
Einfach ignorieren...


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus interessante Varianten altbekannter Geschichten. Wie zB die Paralleluniversum-Batman-Origin Version, in der Bruce Wayne hinter dem Theater getötet wird, sein Vater daraufhin zu Batman und seine Mutter zum Joker wird, weil sie durch den Verlust ihres Sohnes wahnsinnig geworden ist.
> 
> Oftmals steckt hinter einem Genderswap-Reload jedoch schlicht _"komm, wir machen das jetzt mal mit ner Frau statt nem Mann." _
> Ende der künstlerischen Vision.



Mutter von Wayne Joker? WTF. Das kann einem nur unter Stoff einfallen. Warum nicht HQ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mutter von Wayne Joker? WTF. Das kann einem nur unter Stoff einfallen.


Sooo absurd ist das gar nicht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich glaub den würde ich schon aus reiner Neugier anschauen.


  Ich auch, aber da könnte ich dann verstehen, dass viele Batman&co-Fans nur noch den Kopf schütteln würden, WENN es als ernste Harley Quinn-Interpretation gedacht wäre     Als bewusste Comedy wär es aber sicher etwas, was man umsetzen kann - vlt auch nur als Kurzfilm oder Scetch


----------



## ichmusssagen (11. Februar 2020)

Die Debatte um SJW in diesem Zusammenhang ist etwas verfehlt, weil es hier ja konkreter um den mangelnden finanziellen Erfolg des Films ging.
Die Perspektive ist also weniger eine politische, sondern eher eine marktwirtschaftliche.
Wenn man beide Ebenen der Diskussion miteinander verküpft könnte man sich eher die Frage stellen, inwiefern der Film auf den Gender-Zug aufspringt, um die gesellschaftliche Stimmung finanziell zu nutzen.


----------



## ichmusssagen (11. Februar 2020)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich das bei filmen nicht - der film wird doch ziemlich sicher mehr einspielen als er gekostet hat.
> 
> bei einem finanzprodukt das inenrhalb von 2 jahren ein paar prozent abwirft spricht man schon von erfolg aber bei filmen muß man schon das 2-3 fache einnehmen damit man von "erfolg" spricht als er gekostet hat.
> 
> würde man in der finanzwelt so denken wären fast alle finanzprodukte unverkäuflich weil keines so eine hohe rendite abwirft.



Die "Einnahmen" beziehen sich auf die Erlöse an den Kinokassen. Hiervon verbleiben ca zwei Drittel bei Kinos und an Steuern. Bei Vorführungen in China wohl sogar 3/4. Daher braucht es ca das dreifache an Produktionskosten, um diese Einzuspielen.


----------



## AlBundyFan (12. Februar 2020)

-JB- schrieb:


> Guter Punkt. Das liegt soweit ich weiß aber daran, dass neben den Produktionskosten noch Marketing- und Overheadkosten dazukommen, außerdem bekommen die Kinos ja noch einen guten Teil der Einnahmen. Dann noch Steuern und so weiter.
> 
> Ich habe mal gehört, dass ein Film die Produktionskosten mindestens um Faktor 2-3 einspielen muss, um am Ende profitabel für die Produzenten zu sein. Ganz sicher bin ich aber auch nicht, vielleicht hat da jemand was Genaueres.



dann sind die kriterien zum vergleichen schon mal einfach dämlich gewählt.

1. vergleichszahl muß ALLE kosten beeinhalten - produktionskosten alleine ohne die anderne ausgaben. die zahl ist doch sinnlos. als basis müssen "kosten" genommen werden. also alles inklusive werbung

2. die 2. vergleichzahl muß die einnahmen der filme beinhalten für den produzenten...also nur den anteil den er an den verkauften tickets erhält und nicht die gesamten ticketkostne.

alles andere ist doch einfach unlogisch und dumm.


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das Originalkostüm auch nutzen, aber das Kostüm aus Suicide Squad zeigt halt mehr und ist "niedlicher".
> 
> Außerdem behaupte ich mal, dass 90% der Zuschauerinnen von Suicide Squad das Originalkostüm überhaupt nicht kennen, sondern nur dieses "ich bin ein freches Mädchen mit Daddy Issues" Kostüm aus Suicide Squad.


Und genau das ist das Problem: Wenn ich eine rebellische Teenagerin mit Daddy Issues als Charakter zeigen will: Warum bastel ich mir dann nicht einen neuen Charakter, anstatt eine ausgebildete Ärztin, die dem Joker verfallen ist, zwangsweise in ein ihrem Original Charakter fremdes Klischee zu pressen?


----------



## Alreech (12. Februar 2020)

So, kurze Zusammenfassung: IMHO schlechter als Suicide Squad, wer den schon nicht gemocht hat kann sich Birds of Prey sparen.

Langfassung:
Ausser Margot Robbie kann kaum eine der anderen "Hauptdarstellerinnen" überzeugen.
Kleine Ausnahme: Ella Jay Basco die eine junge Taschendiebin spielt.
Liegt auch mit daran das sich der ganze Film um Harley Quinn dreht und die anderen "Heldeninnen" bestenfalls Neberollen haben und vom Script gar keine Chance haben irgendwie zu glänzen.

Die Kampfsszenen mit Harley Quinn sind nett inszeniert und angemessen brutal - allerdings nicht so angemessen brutal wie z.B. in Zack Snyders Watchmen.
Der Film ist übrigens überhaupt nicht woke... die Schergen des Bösen sind z.B. ausschließlich schmierige weisse Männer (Rocker, Gangster, ect...) oder schmierige Latinos (ein Klassiker der US-Filmgeschichte).
Vermutlich hätte der Bösewicht mehr Erfolg wenn er beim Anheuern mehr auf Diversität geachtet hätte. z.B. mit Bruno aus Frank Millers Batman 

Ach ja, der Film hat das Grundproblem vieler Superheldenfilme:
WTF are all the Heros gone?
League Of Super Redundant Heroes » 931- Under cover

Harley Quinn und der Joker sind nach Suicide Squad zurück in Gotham, die Polizei weis davon...
Und was macht Batman, Gordon, das FBI, ect...
Statt sich was dazu einfallen zu lassen um die Abwesenheit der großen Helden zu erklären wird der ganze Rest des  DC Universums ignoriert.
Kann man machen, aber selbst eine schlechte Erklärung wäre IMHO besser als keine.


----------



## Alreech (12. Februar 2020)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens wird mit dem Film teilweise die falsche Zielgruppe angesprochen. Man versucht "ältere" Comicfans mit hübschen Frauen aber einer hohen Gewaltgrad zu locken. Bei uns läuft der Film ab 16 - Ich kenne aus der Verwandtschaft viele jüngere Mädels die gerne rein gehen würden, aber nicht dürfen...


Gibt da nur ein Problem: es sind keine hübschen Frauen drin. 
Selbst Harley ist ziemlich züchtig gekleidet, und was sie der Winstead mit dem Kostüm und der Frisur angetan haben fällt schon unter "Frauenfeindlich".
IMHO mögen die meisten Frauen ihre Identifikationsfiguren schön & sexy.


----------



## Alreech (12. Februar 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Wie das? Weil sie einmal im BH zu sehen war?
> Das ist meiner Ansicht nach auch schon das einzig Gute, das sie zum Film beigetragen hat und wohl auch der Grund, warum sie so viele als Harley Quinn gut finden.
> Für meinen Geschmack passte diese Harley überhaupt nicht und auch das Kostüm fand ich schon schrecklich, aber man muss den Leuten ja auch was geben für die nächste Karnevals-/Halloweenfeier...


Das Eye Candy im BH in Suicide Squad ist eigentlich Cara Delevingne 

Harley Quinn hat dagegen einige Szenen die über mehr als "sexy oder böse schauen" hinausgehen.
Am Anfang spielt sie die Verrückte - und dazu gehört auch die Szene am Flughafen wo sie bewusst sexy auftritt - dann versucht sie die verschiedenen Teammitglieder zu manipulieren - teilweise immer noch als Verrückte getarnt.
Später in der Szene in der Kneipe hält sie das Team zusammen, und zeigt das sie keineswegs die Irre ist die sie vorgetäuscht hat.
Das sie wirklich Verrückt ist - zumindest was den Joker angeht - zeigen die Szenen in Gotham inklusive Vorgeschichte und der Fluchtversuch / Absturz und die Befreiung.


----------



## Alreech (12. Februar 2020)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Ansonsten... die Trailer waren kacke, mit Harley Quinn hat das sowieso nichts zu tun was Margot Robbie da so abliefert, war auch schon in Suicide Squad so... im übrigen trifft das qausi auf alle anderen Figuren genauso zu... ist aber auch wohl nicht so schlimm, da diese Figuren sowieso kaum jemand wirklich kennt. Bei den meisten hört das Wissen in Sachen Comics mit Superman, Spider-Man und Batman auf.
> 
> Egal, die Trailer verraten aussreichend das es sich hier um einen Murks Film handelt, keine chance da sich mir den angucke und dafür auch nur einen Cent bezahle... irgendwann im Free-TV vllt mal, oder per Streaming wenn grad mal wieder das entsprechende Abo läuft... (je nachdem wo der Film dann zu sehen ist)



Eben, die Trailer von Suicide Squad hatten einige interessante Szenen, gut Musik die perfekt passt, die Protagonisten wurden vorgestellt...
Und der Cast von Suicide Squad war nicht schlecht. Will Smith ist immer noch ein beim Mainstream Publikum bekannter Darsteller, und Jared Leto ist bei den Kino Fans bekannt. Viele haben sich von seiner Darstellung des Jokers sehr viel versprochen - was auch der Grund war warum manche den Film hassen: nicht genügend Joker / Joker zu schlecht.

Und die Trailer von Birds of Prey... NaJa. Ebenso keine Stars. Selbst Margot Robbie ist für den Mainstream nicht das Zugpferd, und die Suicide Squad Fans sind auch nicht gerade eine große Gruppe.


----------



## zukolada (14. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> von SJW und Agenda Faseln und behaupten Alte Weiße Männer wäre Rassisitisch, immer wieder Süß wie Leicht die sich triggern lassen, trifft halt immer einen Nerv bei so Boomern
> Aber schön wenn man zugibt eine der Rücksichtslosen Kasper zu sein die niemand leiden kann, und bevor anderen vorwirfst nicht Konstruktiv zu sein, erklär doch erstmal was so falsch ist
> Abgesehen davon weiß ich auch nicht was der Schwachsinn mit Indiana Jones soll oder wie man auch nur Ansatzweise da drauf kommen soll



Da ich nicht mal weiß was SJW bedeuten soll und ich ebenso nicht weiß von welcher Agenda du redest, bemerkt man hier dran, dass bei dir viel Luft zwischen den Ohren sein muss, wenn du schon den Überblick verlierst, auf wen du mit was antworten musst, wenn man jemanden lächerlich anpöbelt.


----------

